# Looking for a hiking partner



## Cap'm (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi. I'm looking for a hiking partner who would like to hike the Lion's Head Trail to the summit of Mt. Washington. I've hiked Mt. Washington twice before, during the summer. I've done the 4k list for the Whites and currently working on the New England 4k list. I hike year round and want to get a winter ascent of Washington. I haven't been on the Lion's Head trail. I would like somebody to hike with who has been on it before, preferably with snow on the ground. Anybody interested?


----------

